# For the serious film lover



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's a brilliant periodical which I've been reading for many years and which might interest the cinephiles on this messageboard. Highly recommended!!

http://cineaste.com/


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Noticed a name from my old and largely-forgotten Fanfare reading days. Royal S. Brown, his DVD review for "Weekend".


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Noticed a name from my old and largely-forgotten Fanfare reading days. Royal S. Brown, his DVD review for "Weekend".


"Fanfare" - another fabulous publication to which I subscribed for about 10 years, some time ago. Royal S. Brown is a terrific writer about film music (except for occasional gobbledygook!).


----------

